# Super DMZ & Clen cycle



## rjackson89 (May 18, 2011)

Can anyone give me any input on this cycle I am puttin together..I have ran DMZ in the past at 20mg for 4 weeks and had great results. I am now thinkin about running DMZ & Clenbuterol together to get shredded up for summer.

I'm thinkin about running the DMZ at 20/40/40/40 & then Clen 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off startin at 40mcgs and ramping up slowly. I will be taking advanced cycle support while on cycle as well a mutli etc. I will also have clomid and torem on hand for PCT. 

Any advice on this would be great, thanks!


----------



## GMO (May 18, 2011)

rjackson89 said:


> Can anyone give me any input on this cycle I am puttin together..I have ran DMZ in the past at 20mg for 4 weeks and had great results. I am now thinkin about running DMZ & Clenbuterol together to get shredded up for summer.
> 
> I'm thinkin about running the DMZ at 20/40/40/40 & then Clen 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off startin at 40mcgs and ramping up slowly. I will be taking advanced cycle support while on cycle as well a mutli etc. I will also have clomid and torem on hand for PCT.
> 
> Any advice on this would be great, thanks!




What are your stats?

Age/height/weight/BF%/Training history/cycle history?


----------



## rjackson89 (May 19, 2011)

GMO said:


> What are your stats?
> 
> Age/height/weight/BF%/Training history/cycle history?


 
age: 23
height: 6'2"
bf%: 12%

I've been training pretty hard the last 4 years.  4-5 days a week.  For past cycles I have ran, hdrol, dmz & epi-strong.


----------



## rjackson89 (May 24, 2011)

If anyone can give me some input on this cycle, that'd be great..not sure if this is the right section for this?  Thanks


----------



## hawkcmc (May 25, 2011)

I think the general consensus is a cycle with no test as a base is close to pointless.  But I will let the experts chime in.


----------



## hawkcmc (May 25, 2011)

Might have better luck in the Anabolic Zone also.


----------

